# Pacific Seacraft 25



## Minga (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a chance (possibly) to purchase Pacific Seacraft 25 with swing keel.
Does any one have experience with this kind of boat and possible opinion of the boat. Do they have any faults and problems i would have to look for it ?
Is this kind of boat suitable as blue water cruiser ?
This model is of 1979 model. 

Regards - Minga


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I dont know the 25 but the name Pacific Seacraft always brings to mind salty bluewater boats many designed by Bill Crealock. I am not sure how a centerboard fits into the grand scheme of things as most of PS boats are full keel boats. I'd be interested to see pictures.


----------



## Minga (Sep 19, 2011)

This one is for sale by private owner in Australia, its on Yacht Hub website. Not many pictures of interior, does not showing much of swing keel.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

I would look at the balance to displacement ratio for any offshore boat. PS 25 in general are well made boats. I'm not familiar with them having a swing keel but I really like keel/centerboard boats if they are solid.


----------



## joebeach (Aug 16, 2011)

The Pacific Seacraft 25 is a full keel boat. 
See link:
The Pacific Seacraft 25 Sailboat : Bluewaterboats.org


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

From quick research
First PS boat not designed by Crealock. Heavy, slow below 10 knots of wind. Bluewater worthy. Full keel, no sign of a centerboard model.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Used to be one of those near me. One of the sweetest and saltiest small boats I've ever seen. You could see the quality from the end of the dock.

Reputed to be offshore capable but I think it would verge on stunting - just the food & water you would need to carry would overload it. They are also pretty expensive boats and you could get something just as capable of blue water and bigger for the same money.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

From: The Pacific Seacraft 25 Sailboat : Bluewaterboats.org

"Early Pacific Seacraft 25s were sloop rigged without bowsprits and their associated cutter rig. Many options were on offer and you'll find numerous variations on the market today. Options included various hull colors, teak sea-hoods for the hatches, teak decks, cockpit grates, and cutter rigs in the later models. There was even an option for a private forward cabin separated with a full bulkhead and a finely crafted door. _*Apparently four boats were built with swing keels*_ and additionally a few boats were owner-finished."[emphasis added]


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm a big PSC fan, but the 25 is the least appealing of the PSC pocket yachts because of limited headroom (5'2"). The Flicka, Dana and Orion all have more headroom and arguably more overall cabin space in general. Of course the real appeal of the PSC 25 over the others is typically price, which may make the headroom more bearable for some.

I had a Helms 25 without standing headroom and I had chronic backaches whenever I spent more than a few hours aboard.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

How can you discuss the PSC25 without this: The Adventures of Tiny Bubbles


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Ifits a true PS, BUY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oceangirl (Sep 17, 2008)

I owned and lived aboard a PS 25 for a few years. She was an excellent vessel. I single handed, spent a week or more at a time out on her. I didn't have autopilot just balanced the sails. She sailed like a dream, period. She loved 7-13 knots and was darn plucky in 30. She was nice and stiff in an increasing blow and light on her toes in soft breeze.
I recommend you sail one, she will absolutely surprise you.
No, she does not have standing headroom, so you kinda have to stand in the forward hatch to get your pants on . But she didn't wallow or feel unbalanced, so a good trade off to me.
Apparently there are four hulls built with swing keels. Mine had a nice plumb bow, cutaway forefoot, full keel, stern hung rudder.
The breast plates were crappy, so if it hasn't been replaced I'd replace it. Other then that I'd had no issues with her.
Here she is:


----------



## Minga (Sep 19, 2011)

Appreciate your opinion Oceangirl, might have a quick test drive for my self.


----------



## willyd (Feb 22, 2008)

joebeach said:


> The Pacific Seacraft 25 is a full keel boat.
> See link:
> The Pacific Seacraft 25 Sailboat : Bluewaterboats.org


I used to own PSC25 hull #1, and it had an iron fin keel. It was bought from me by a friend of the builder, Mike Howarth, as a birthday present for him back in 2011. Here's an article about them, with a picture of the boat in the background (incorrectly identified as "one of the first...".


----------

